# Having a cardio stent fitted - recovery - anyone had this???



## TonyEnjoyD (7 Feb 2012)

Hi all,

Has anyone had a cardio stent fitted and if so what was the recovery/improvement?
I cyclo-commute daily as my wife needs the disability car for my son so worrying about having to se pubic transport for a long period  


50 now and had a heart attack 20 years ago (hereditary) and fully discharged by cardio 2 yrs later.
I was doing 50-100 mile rides in varying terrains(ie coast to coast - whitehaven to newcastle) as well as running and my first GNR in 1:51 in Sept 10.
Starting Oct 10 I saw a major downturn in my ability to the point of no running since May 11 and a v-tough 170 miler newcastle to Hawes n back which half killed me.
Anyhoos, in Spt 11 I saw doc and he referred me to cardio - then angiogram and it seems the vein that caused th MI has closed and another feeeding into Atria was 93% closed - hence Stent on 17th.

Any feedback is appreciated.
Tony


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (8 Feb 2012)

I'm tempted to say your cardiologist is the man to ask - he will literally have 'hands on' experience with your particular ticker.
Good luck with this. Neil


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Feb 2012)

My husband had four stents put in last January (aged 39). He went cycle touring with me in June, doing 30-40 miles per day, no probs. could have done more but he'd lost his saddle tolerance through being off the bike!

He started cycling about a month after the stents were put in. He did some cardiac rehabilitation for a couple of months. We bought him an HRM as were advised that he stays under 120bpm although he usually goes above that for up to a minute on an hour's ride (he's on beta blockers so that's why it's so low).

He rides most days now.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Feb 2012)

Here's a link to an article in the current BHF's Heart Matters magazine: getting back to activity
- as advised above take your cardiologists advice. I found the local cardio rehab programme very helpful, and having completed the programme was also signed up to 'exercise on prescription' via my GP - a programme of gym based exercise at council leisure centres. I also found a heart rate monitor useful, at least initially, as much of the rehab exercise was based on exercising at a certain level, involving much pulse taking.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Feb 2012)

Thanks all.
I suppose just wait n see what they say on the day cos if they go in by the wrist I'll be out by tea time.
Just got bupa email si in the Great North Run - something to work towards as well.
My cycle mates are worried I'll suddenly leave em standing. They call me carthorse as my quads n glutes are overdeveloped and with the extra oxygen? You never know (probably the opposite effect).

I'm already on beta-blockers so heart rate tends to max out at 135 - time to dig out the HRM for my Garmin 405 even tho I hate using it- need nip cream :-0

I have a gym membership at work and the team there are very good.

Tony


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2012)

Yep, stent fitted when I was 42, 7 years ago.
Take the advice, go very gently initially and follow the advice of the Cardio-rehab program. I guess you'll be on Beta-blockers and they make you feel a bit sluggish. You'll also be told to keep bpm to a max of 120, so get an HRM for starters.
I felt immediately better once the stent was fitted, like awakening from a dream. Everybody noted my complexion was pink again not white.
I followed the Cardi-rehab advice and once completed SLOWLY built-up my capabilities. I think you'll learn to listen and understand your body.
Cycling-wise I'm good for 20mph on the flat (which is over 120bpm) but it all feels good, I've stopped 'sprinting' for the line on club nights as this is far to hard on the heart rate. I've got low gearing or am prepared to walk up really steep hills where once I'd have stood on the pedals and burst blood vessels to climb. So really it's about being sensible. I can still ride all day at a good pace so life is pretty good.
BTW, Beta-blockers at the start of the day make for harder early morning performance ... but you'll feel so much better all-round that you'll not mind it ... it's better than being dead which for some (me included) was the alternative!

Good luck, it's a fascinating process!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Feb 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yep, stent fitted when I was 42, 7 years ago.
> Take the advice, go very gently initially and follow the advice of the Cardio-rehab program. I guess you'll be on Beta-blockers and they make you feel a bit sluggish. You'll also be told to keep bpm to a max of 120, so get an HRM for starters.
> I felt immediately better once the stent was fitted, like awakening from a dream. Everybody noted my complexion was pink again not white.
> I followed the Cardi-rehab advice and once completed SLOWLY built-up my capabilities. I think you'll learn to listen and understand your body.
> ...



Good advice fab foodie.
I'm trying to internalise the"take it easy" thing as although I'm not a great climber, on undulating I can still push it out to avg 17 over 60 miles and if I see another cyclist in front of me... Well - Nuff said.
The bitch is we only have 1 car used for my disabled son so cycling is my commute.
I could walk .7 mile to then pubic transport, but have you ever tried that -my god they're full of zombies and ciggie stinkers who dragged through 3 fags in as many minutes cos they had to take a 20 min bus ride!!!
I suppose at 50 I should wake up and smell the coffee as I had a lucky escape in '93.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Good advice fab foodie.
> I'm trying to internalise the"take it easy" thing as although I'm not a great climber, on undulating I can still push it out to avg 17 over 60 miles and if I see another cyclist in front of me... Well - Nuff said.
> The bitch is we only have 1 car used for my disabled son so cycling is my commute.
> I could walk .7 mile to then pubic transport, but have you ever tried that -my god they're full of zombies and ciggie stinkers who dragged through 3 fags in as many minutes cos they had to take a 20 min bus ride!!!
> I suppose at 50 I should wake up and smell the coffee as I had a lucky escape in '93.


 
You'll be fine, it's not a long period of time and you'll soon be back on your commute and still be able to go well, I'm really no slower than I was before, but just have to warm-up and down gently and not overexert, you'll soon realise when you do!

Honestly, I'm not the fittest cyclist and I'm overweight, but I keep-up with the majority of my peers and am better than many. If I loose the weight I put on, I'd give a few of 'em a shock. It's not a death sentence, just a rebirth. Slow start, strong finish.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Feb 2012)

Cheers FF

Be a shock to the system but worth it

Tony


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2012)

4 stents fitted in 2008, back at work and back on the bike a week after they put the stents in. As others have said, talk to, and listen to the doctors, also, when your back on the bike, listen to your body. I'd experienced a slow down turn in performance over several years and put it down to getting older, in 2008 I started getting chest pains, I put it down as a possible chest infection, but when It persisted I went to the doctors and was a bit shocked to get the Angina diagnosis. On the bike I'm about 90-95% of my performance when I was at my best.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (9 Feb 2012)

Thanks guys - apreciated

Tony


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (10 Feb 2012)

Bugger - poss chest infetion and elevated blood sugar, Stent cancelled until course of antibiotics and further blood tests.
Poss only 2-3 weeks though so fingers crossed.

Sh*t happens I suppose


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Bugger - poss chest infetion and elevated blood sugar, Stent cancelled until course of antibiotics and further blood tests.
> Poss only 2-3 weeks though so fingers crossed.
> 
> Sh*t happens I suppose


 
Thats a bugger, I sympathize, I'm down with the lurgy as well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Bugger - poss chest infetion and elevated blood sugar, Stent cancelled until course of antibiotics and further blood tests.
> Poss only 2-3 weeks though so fingers crossed.
> 
> Sh*t happens I suppose


 Bummer


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (14 Feb 2012)

Would you believe - its back on.
Anti-biotics and a call from the profs secretary as they don't want to leave it to end of march (that worries me a bit!)

Still better sooner than later AND you get shot of me all Friday while I'm in.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Would you believe - its back on.
> Anti-biotics and a call from the profs secretary as they don't want to leave it to end of march (that worries me a bit!)
> 
> Still better sooner than later AND you get shot of me all Friday while I'm in.


 
Good news


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (18 Feb 2012)

Hi al,

Thnx again for all your kind responses and advice.
Op went well and I felt grotty as hell yesterday but starting feel better and more balanced today. Can't drive for a week and advised a further week before cycling, but hopefully really pick up from there.
Lots more new drugs (ace inhibitors and anti-clotting etc) so can't enter the TDF just yet as i'd fail the drugs test .

Tony


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Hi al,
> 
> Thnx again for all your kind responses and advice.
> Op went well and I felt grotty as hell yesterday but starting feel better and more balanced today. Can't drive for a week and advised a further week before cycling, but hopefully really pick up from there.
> ...


Sounds like a great result, listen to the doctors, listen to your body and ease your way back into things.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Feb 2012)

Glad all went well. Recommend the Cardio Rehab course if available.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (18 Feb 2012)

Thanks chaps - I think I was being a bit blasé in all honesty.
Best to just take it easy and ease myself back in.
Tony


----------



## slowmotion (15 Aug 2012)

Thanks TED. A friend of mine found this thread really useful.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (15 Aug 2012)

No worries Slowmotion.
As well as getting its good to see its helping others.
After a 2-week rest i started cycling back into work - 5-miles each way, and found it was ok and just started to build up after that.
If your mate is going for a stent, tell them that's it's internal trauma so expect some recuperation.
Their fitness will come back, hopefully better.

I found the biggest obstacle was the psychological effect. Took me a while to get over some barriers, one notable being a 40 miler with my wife on my roadie and me on my MTB.
one climb of about 2 miles, relatively low grade but prior to the stent I was out of breath half way...4 weeks after the stent I sailed it.

Tony


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> No worries Slowmotion.
> As well as getting its good to see its helping others.
> After a 2-week rest i started cycling back into work - 5-miles each way, and found it was ok and just started to build up after that.
> If your mate is going for a stent, tell them that's it's internal trauma so expect some recuperation.
> ...


 

I agree with Tony, once back on the bike listen to your body and gently build up the effort and fitness, mine were done in 2008 and though I'm a lot better than I was in the year leading up to having the stents fitted I'm only about 90-95% of the fitness I had at my peak, I'm 60 now so I'm happy with that. I've been ill this year, in the spring, something totally different and nothing to do with the heart, so I've been on the come back trail again this summer.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Sep 2012)

Two new stents fitted last week to add to the 3 I had 7 years ago - itching to get back on the bike, just walks for a week or so - felt pretty fit beforehand - I rode 20 miles the night before the procedure, 60 miles last Sunday. Went in for the angiogram (then angioplasty) last Wednesday after experiencing some discomfort earlier in the year in my chest on hard rides - but without my history I would probably not have even consulted my GP. Agree - the message is, listen to your body - you know it best. Just hope the medication doesn't slow me down too much.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Sep 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Two new stents fitted last week to add to the 3 I had 7 years ago - itching to get back on the bike, just walks for a week or so - felt pretty fit beforehand - I rode 20 miles the night before the procedure, 60 miles last Sunday. Went in for the angiogram (then angioplasty) last Wednesday after experiencing some discomfort earlier in the year in my chest on hard rides - but without my history I would probably not have even consulted my GP. Agree - the message is, listen to your body - you know it best. Just hope the medication doesn't slow me down too much.


Hope you're back to full fitness own youngoldbloke
Tony


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Sep 2012)

Good reading here. I'm waiting for an appoinment for a 'Stress Test' as have had some signs that I may have some further clogging-up going on  In any respect I guess with my history it's inevitable that I'd have to have either more stents or a bypass ... C'est la vie!

Hey, maybe we need a 'stented heart cyclist' club shirt


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Sep 2012)

Thanks Tony ED - feeling fine, just felt 'kicked about' for a couple of days - maybe the reaction to the contrast medium and various drugs pumped into you during the procedure, anyway 'convalesence' good excuse to chill out and watch the World road race champs - most of it too! Have decided I now move to a virtually fat free diet - having tried to be good and follow a low fat one. (No more cake at the cake stop ). Cycling certainly helps - I've never felt fitter, have been doing around 5000 miles a year last few years, next couple of weeks are going to put a dent in this year's mileage though. Looking forward to the rehab course - plenty of circuit style exercise - should keep me flexible . Good luck FF - hope they sort you out - it is all less stressful (!) 2nd time around - you know what to expect - it was 3rd time for me as I also had 2 balloon angioplasties in the early '90s.


----------



## derrick (23 Sep 2012)

If you feel good ride, had a couple of stents fiitted a couple of months ago, was back on the bike 11 days later doing 20 mile rides then built back up to normal, saw the doc last week and he said i have done it right, a few years ago you were probably told not to do anything for 6 weeks, but today we are being told to just get on with it, but as said at the beginning if you feel good ride.


----------



## Davidc (23 Sep 2012)

If its a bypass FF you should still be back on a bike afterwards. I was banned from mine for 12 weeks, and with the instruction to build up gradually and work towards more than before. Since then I've met plenty of others who've either gone back to or taken up cycling after a bypass. You can't cycle or lift or swim until the sternum has healed back together jas otherwise you could come apart (and that's fatal)

Agree totally with you FF about warming up. Since I had the heart attack and bypass I can do most things I want to provided I start and end gradually. Forget to do that and I can knobble myself for the day in the first 5 minutes.

I think the important thing after any of these operations is to just do as you're told and discuss anything you need to with GP, cardiologist etc.

I can't order one of your shirts - never had a stent. How about the Cycle Chat Dicky Tickers? (with apologies to Allo Allo)


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> I can't order one of your shirts - never had a stent. How about the *Cycle Chat Dicky Tickers*? (with apologies to Allo Allo)


 
Like it!


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> If its a bypass FF you should still be back on a bike afterwards. I was banned from mine for 12 weeks, and with the instruction to build up gradually and work towards more than before. Since then I've met plenty of others who've either gone back to or taken up cycling after a bypass. You can't cycle or lift or swim until the sternum has healed back together jas otherwise you could come apart (and that's fatal)
> 
> Agree totally with you FF about warming up. Since I had the heart attack and bypass I can do most things I want to provided I start and end gradually. Forget to do that and I can knobble myself for the day in the first 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> I can't order one of your shirts - never had a stent. How about the Cycle Chat Dicky Tickers? (with apologies to Allo Allo)


 
Perhaps we should organize a forum ride just for those of us with dodgy tickers


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Sep 2012)

dave r said:


> Perhaps we should organize a forum ride just for those of us with dodgy tickers


Bring your own GTN SPRAY


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Bring your own GTN SPRAY


 ... always do ....


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Bring your own GTN SPRAY


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (24 Sep 2012)

Never carry mine now - canna be bothered


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2012)

dave r said:


> Perhaps we should organize a forum ride just for those of us with dodgy tickers


Starting from Meriden - The Heart of England?


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Never carry mine now - canna be bothered


 
Mine took up residence in the alcove behind the computer and hasn't moved for several years.



ColinJ said:


> Starting from Meriden - The Heart of England?


 
Very good  , I could do a nice route from there.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (24 Sep 2012)

dave r said:


> Mine took up residence in the alcove behind the computer and hasn't moved for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good  , I could do a nice route from there.


Would it be a main arterial route?


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Would it be a main arterial route?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Would it be a main arterial route?


... we'd need a pacemaker to keep up a good speed ....


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... we'd need a pacemaker to keep up a good speed ....


 
Very good


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Sep 2012)

dave r said:


> Very good


 Aorta tell you I have more jokes in that vein ....


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Would it be a main arterial route?


Avoiding the bypass, I hope.....


----------



## jamin100 (17 May 2018)

sorry to drag an 6 year old thread back up but I wanted to check in on you guys and see how you're doing 6 years on?

I'm 35 and had to have a stent fitted November last year which was a bit of a shock considering I've never smoked, don't drink much and have no real family historyof heart problems. I'm doing ok, fitness wise im probably better than I was before the stent and have a 100km sportive this weekend


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 May 2018)

jamin100 said:


> sorry to drag an 6 year old thread back up but I wanted to check in on you guys and see how you're doing 6 years on?
> I'm 35 and had to have a stent fitted November last year which was a bit of a shock considering I've never smoked, don't drink much and have no real family historyof heart problems. I'm doing ok, fitness wise im probably better than I was before the stent and have a 100km sportive this weekend



You'll be fine, just a bit of faulty arterial plumbing, now sorted!
Getting on for 6 years on from my last stents my heart's operating well, and I've had no recurrence of symptoms, and for most of the time my cycling was back at pre-stenting levels, and I've felt fitter than ever.
However, I'm twice your age, and other arteries are now developing symptoms. I now have almost completely blocked arteries in my legs - mentioned in other TFH threads - which has all but stopped me cycling, but that's another story. 
Good luck and enjoy the sportive.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> You'll be fine, just a bit of faulty arterial plumbing, now sorted!
> Getting on for 6 years on from my last stents my heart's operating well, and I've had no recurrence of symptoms, and for most of the time my cycling was back at pre-stenting levels, and I've felt fitter than ever.
> However, I'm twice your age, and other arteries are now developing symptoms. I now have almost completely blocked arteries in my legs - mentioned in other TFH threads - which has all but stopped me cycling, but that's another story.
> Good luck and enjoy the sportive.



2008 angina 4 stents fitted, 2016 heart attack 1 stent fitted, I'm now in good shape, a bit slower than I was but going well and in fine fettle.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2018)

Heart attack October 2015 and one stent fitted. I’ve lost 20lbs, ride further, faster, longer, climb higher. Never been fitter. 

The downside is I’ve had to buy all new kit and throw out virtually all my trousers. Expensive job this losing weight.


----------



## frank9755 (5 Jun 2018)

I'm about to qualify to join the club. I had an angiogram yesterday and it revealed several narrowings. It looks like I'll have to have a bypass and 4 or 5 stents. 
They can do the bypass via keyhole surgery so my recovery should be quicker than having to have my rib cage opened up. 
Don't know what I'll be able to do afterwards, but will just wait and see. I was going to do the TCR this year, but I didn't bother mentioning it to the cardiologist when he told me what he'd found!


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2018)

frank9755 said:


> I'm about to qualify to join the club. I had an angiogram yesterday and it revealed several narrowings. It looks like I'll have to have a bypass and 4 or 5 stents.
> They can do the bypass via keyhole surgery so my recovery should be quicker than having to have my rib cage opened up.
> Don't know what I'll be able to do afterwards, but will just wait and see. I was going to do the TCR this year, but I didn't bother mentioning it to the cardiologist when he told me what he'd found!



Welcome to the club.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2018)

frank9755 said:


> I'm about to qualify to join the club. I had an angiogram yesterday and it revealed several narrowings...



No doubt you’re still taking in the news. Try to look at this positively in that a problem has been found which can be fixed. It may sound daft but looking back I’m “pleased” I had a heart attack - my problem was found and sorted. 



> Don't know what I'll be able to do afterwards, but will just wait and see.!



I had a single stent, well two but these are joined to make one, after a heart attack. The improvements have been significant. Take and act on all the advice you’re given and you should make a strong recovery.


----------



## frank9755 (13 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> No doubt you’re still taking in the news. Try to look at this positively in that a problem has been found which can be fixed.



Absolutely, to both of those. It was a bit of a surprise and a distraction. Hard to focus on mundane stuff, like the work I should finish off before the operation!
But, as you say, it is good to have it picked up and dealt with before rather than after a heart attack.

It looks like I will get it done next Thursday, as long as the cold I've developed shifts by then.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2018)

frank9755 said:


> Absolutely, to both of those. It was a bit of a surprise and a distraction. Hard to focus on mundane stuff, like the work I should finish off before the operation!
> But, as you say, it is good to have it picked up and dealt with before rather than after a heart attack.
> 
> It looks like I will get it done next Thursday, as long as the cold I've developed shifts by then.


All the very best Frank. I was back on the bike after about six weeks and noticed a big difference. With keyhole surgery it'll probably be a lot sooner, but whatever you do, listen to what the cardiologists say.


Edit: If you are booked in to Hammersmith Hospital, please send my best wishes to the post-op crew. Simply wonderful people.


----------

